# Masi: Special Sprint vs Fixed



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thinking about selling my Soma Rush in favor of the Masi Special Sprint.

Looks like the Special Sprint (http://masibikes.com/tab2_subNav3.php) is Reynolds 631 while the Special Fixed (http://masibikes.com/tab4_subNav2.php) is double-butted CroMo.

There are also geometry differences and the Special Sprint will fit me better.

Anyone have any experiences with these frames? Am I nuts to get rid of my Rush in favor of either of these Masi offerings?

I'm guessing the decals are under the clearcoat...


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the Speciale Fixed and loved it, got rid of it cause it didn't fit me quite as well as I wanted it to but I sure enjoyed it while I had it. The ride is very comfy and the geometry made it very easy to ride. The paint was a bit thin and chips were easy to develop from normal riding and yes the decals are under the clear coat.

As far as you getting rid of one bike to buy one of these MASIs it is totally up to you however my opinion is that the price of the Speciale Fixed was a bit steep for what you get at ($699 MSRP) Selling a SOMA rush to buy a MASI is a downgrade IMO, The RUSH is a much better bike.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't know of those bikes, but do have a Masi Soulville and the decals are under clearcoat. Been riding a Soma Rush for 4 years and many miles and love it, have no plans to change. The stock fork was a total POS but since I replaced it have been very happy w/ the bike.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldn't say the stock soma fork is a POS, maybe you got a defective one or you did something to break it. A friend of mine has a RUSH and he's the kind to do tricks and things with that bike, i've seen him dismount at full speed and the bike stops by crashing into stuff (Jackass) and it still has no damage whatsoever to the frame or even the fork.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Sprint is pure track geometry, while the Speciale is closer to road.

Looking at the chart, there'd be some serious "toe-clip overlap" with the Sprint with that very short front-center.

As to Masi paint finish, I've yet to see anything better out there on a production bike. My Speciale Carbon is flawless.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I hope you have a MASI dealer near you. I could not find an online vendor to ship to me.

Masi Bikes sales manager was no help either in helping me get one. Even with a last name as Masi  .

So I went with a Schwinn.


----------

